# text ist immer zentriert in einer tabelle bei der höhe



## Brauni (11. Juni 2003)

servus

ich habe eine tabelle mit 3 spalten. in der mitte ist ein bild welches recht gross ist. rechts und links sind textzeilen.
jetzt ist das problem, das die 2 texte von der höhe her zentriert sind und nicht ganz oben stehen.
hat wer von euch eine lösung?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juni 2003)

Entweder mit Valign -> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/tabellen/gestaltung.htm#ausrichtung_zellen oder mit CSS -> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/css/eigenschaften/ausrichtung.htm#vertical_align

ciao


----------



## MC Breit (12. Juni 2003)

wo er recht hat hat er recdht...

aber du kannst auch schon in das tabellentag reinschreiben:

 <table border="1" valign="top"  align="left">
 <tr>
  <th width="200" height="100">links oben</th>
 </tr>
 </table>


lol, mach was dia lieber ist...
ach und fals du schon sowieso CSS(stylesheets) verwendest, dann mach dass mit denen, spart speicherplatz


----------

